# 2018 Photo of the Year



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

PHOTO OF THE YEAR, 2018



Le Master
October: Goldens with Children


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations on your photo Le Master!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Le Master!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations Le Master! Beautiful picture


----------



## nwmautz (Dec 5, 2017)

LOVE that photo!!! Nothing like the Golden 'smush' face when they look down!!!! Congrats!!!


----------

